# awful dog walk



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

I've just had a terrible experience with the dogs.As I walked round the park a fox with a clearly broken leg came into view.My dogs took off like rockets completley tuned out and caught it.I've sprinted faster than I thought I could and climbed a fence.Lifted the fox clear of them by it's brush and walked nearly a mile back to my car with it above my head.The effort and panic nearly killed me and I've been bitten twice on my fingers and covered in fox sh*t.I got the fox home and into a dog cage and I've left it at the vets and contacted the wildlife hospital.Will they treat a wild animal with a broken leg?So much for being off work.I'm not best pleased with the mutts but I suppose if they hadn't got it it would have died a lingering death.Poor poor thing.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Poor fox, it depends on where the leg is broken as to whether its fixable, Did the dogs bite it??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I've just had a terrible experience with the dogs.As I walked round the park a fox with a clearly broken leg came into view.My dogs took off like rockets completley tuned out and caught it.I've sprinted faster than I thought I could and climbed a fence.Lifted the fox clear of them by it's brush and walked nearly a mile back to my car with it above my head.The effort and panic nearly killed me and I've been bitten twice on my fingers and covered in fox sh*t.I got the fox home and into a dog cage and I've left it at the vets and contacted the wildlife hospital.Will they treat a wild animal with a broken leg?So much for being off work.I'm not best pleased with the mutts but I suppose if they hadn't got it it would have died a lingering death.Poor poor thing.


 
eeeeeeeks poor you 

yes the wildlife hospital should treat it and release as long as its just a broken leg or they may keep it there if it cant be released or find somewhere for it 

was it the fox that bit you ? did it break skin and draw blood ? if so i would suggest getting in at the doctors for antibiotics just to be safe and make sure your tetnus booster is up to date 

i dont envy you the fox poo it hum dings :gasp:


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

hats off to u for doing that! u have my respect! the smell of the thing must of been horrendous!
i woulda let them carry on or run away screaming, but then im petrified of them.
make sure u get ur bites seem to.
x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Phew! Poor you! And poor fox. I'm so pleased you got him though, because you're right he would have had a long lingering death in this cold weather if he couldn't hunt or scavenge successfully.

As it is if they can't repair the leg, he will die quickly and that's just as important to me.

Emma's right, you must check you've had a tetanus booster in the last 10 years - if you haven't, then you need to go to hospital casualty and get one straight away. Don't wait to get a docs appointment - go to casualty. That's what the hospital told me on a Sunday morning when I was bitten by a cat at a show the Saturday before, many years ago!

If you find out what happened to the fox, please let us know too.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Phew! Poor you! And poor fox. I'm so pleased you got him though, because you're right he would have had a long lingering death in this cold weather if he couldn't hunt or scavenge successfully.
> 
> As it is if they can't repair the leg, he will die quickly and that's just as important to me.
> 
> ...


 
I got savagely attacked by a friends cat which made a right mess of my hand..............i just cleaned it up and left it big mistake i ended up on antibiotics for 3 weeks to clear the infection and my hand was the size of a balloon for 2 weeks too and extremely painful as well............


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*poor fox*

yes the fox bit me although on the boney bits of my fingers so although the skin is broke its not deep.Alas it sustained puncture wounds from the dogs.I had to tip it into a black back that I had in my car and then into a dog cage when I got home.I left the cage at the vets so will find out how its gone on when I collect the cage.I feel shocked by how the dogs were switched off and killer instinct took over.I know its reality but the wild animal within really did surface.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*antibiotics*

I wasn't going to bother but I will now,thanks for that.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> yes the fox bit me although on the boney bits of my fingers so although the skin is broke its not deep.Alas it sustained puncture wounds from the dogs.I had to tip it into a black back that I had in my car and then into a dog cage when I got home.I left the cage at the vets so will find out how its gone on when I collect the cage.I feel shocked by how the dogs were switched off and killer instinct took over.I know its reality but the wild animal within really did surface.


 
hun it dosnt matter how deep the wound is if the skin was broken you need to seek getting it treated and checking on your tetnus booster 

even the tinyest pin prick could get infected


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I wasn't going to bother but I will now,thanks for that.


yes hun you really need to 

may be fine for a few hours/day but once the infection kicks in OMG its painful


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Least you got him to a vet which is a lot more than most would do. It's amazing what we can do in times of stress, and what we can put up with..




feorag said:


> Phew! Poor you! And poor fox. I'm so pleased you got him though, because you're right he would have had a long lingering death in this cold weather if he couldn't hunt or scavenge successfully.
> 
> As it is if they can't repair the leg, he will die quickly and that's just as important to me.
> 
> ...


 
I echo getting to the dr or a & e and getting the bites cleaned up properly and a course of anti bios. I got bitten by a Bengal Leopard Cat (F2) Went straight through my thumb and sunk teeth in palm of my hand. all cause I had gone to move him over before I sat back down. Was dumped on us in a box with his F1 mother. And yes they were F1 and F2. They had papers. Guy just turned up at petshop with box, dumped them on my counter, with papers saying he just couldn't cope. I just took them home in hope of finding the right knowledgable home for them.
Ended up in A&E with blood pouring out my hand and arm. Huge course of antibios aswell and still my hand was a mess.
Best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ooops somehow I managed to miss off what I thought about you getting bitten:blush: Do what the others said and get it treated. My Bluetongue skink bit me when I handfed him some banana 2 weeks ago and shortly Im off to the walk in centre as the infection has spread from under my nail down to the first joint. The skin is blistering and peeling and that is just a lizard bite. Keep us updated on the fox and well done for helping him:no1:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I feel shocked by how the dogs were switched off and killer instinct took over.*I know its reality but *the wild animal within really did surface.


Erm no thats not reality. Unless you own ex fox hunting hounds which were trained to chase and kill then you should be really ashamed of your ownership!!
I'd get working on that ASAP. Would they have behaved the same way had that been someones pet???

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Erm no thats not reality. Unless you own ex fox hunting hounds which were trained to chase and kill then you should be really ashamed of your ownership!!
> I'd get working on that ASAP. Would they have behaved the same way had that been someones pet???
> 
> Marina


See thats why i dont run the risk of walking my skunks in harnesses..........in public incase something like this should ever happen 

its really not worth the risk tbh


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*dog ownership*

I am not ashamed of my dog ownership.My dogs are good with all livestock and pets with the exception of cats and foxes.Thats because I won't have either in the garden because of the animals I keep.The dogs are fully aware that I am anti both in the garden and have reacted accordingly.Obviously I don't wish either animal any harm and will most likely never meet an injured wild fox in broad daylight again.The doctor squeezed me in for a tetanus.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> I am not ashamed of my dog ownership.My dogs are good with all livestock and pets with the exception of cats and foxes.Thats because I won't have either in the garden because of the animals I keep.The dogs are fully aware that I am anti both in the garden and have reacted accordingly.Obviously I don't wish either animal any harm and will most likely never meet an injured wild fox in broad daylight again.The doctor squeezed me in for a tetanus.


thats good at least you will be covered 

are they going to clean up the bite properly for you too ?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*bites*

they've dressed the wound and I'm freshly done against polio and diptheria into the bargain:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> they've dressed the wound and I'm freshly done against polio and diptheria into the bargain:2thumb:


brilliant :2thumb:

see now we can be pushy lol but its cos we care :2thumb::lol2::lol2:

and seriously know how fecking painful infected bite wounds are Ouchieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:lol2:


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Erm no thats not reality. Unless you own ex fox hunting hounds which were trained to chase and kill then you should be really ashamed of your ownership!!
> I'd get working on that ASAP. Would they have behaved the same way had that been someones pet???
> 
> Marina



Eh?
Why should she be ashamed?
Ah thats right, because we should all socalise our dogs with foxes :lol2: 
It was an accident, I would imagine most of us wouldnt expect to see an injuried fox out in daylight when walking our dogs. 


I hope your feeling better soon Sarah. Pimp is right, allot of people would of just left the poor thing. And he could of ended up allot worse off and suffering.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Eh?
> Why should she be ashamed?
> Ah thats right, because we should all socalise our dogs with foxes :lol2:
> It was an accident, I would imagine most of us wouldnt expect to see an injuried fox out in daylight when walking our dogs.
> ...


isnt it foxes that carry kennel cough?.............or am i really way off the mark there :blush:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

You need to address your dogs training. I'm sorry but someones got to say it. It should matter how you feel about cats or foxes. I bloody hate cats everyone who knows me knows how i feel but i would EVER dream of encouraging or allowing either of my dogs to touch one in a mannor such as yours against the fox!!

I'd hate to be you having to explain to a distraught owner what your savage dogs did to her beloved fluffy.

Marina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

marthaMoo said:


> Eh?
> Why should she be ashamed?
> Ah thats right, because we should all socalise our dogs with foxes :lol2:
> It was an accident, I would imagine most of us wouldnt expect to see an injuried fox out in daylight when walking our dogs.
> ...


 
i have to say i agree its a natural instinct to even pet dogs is hunting 

mine live with skunks and cats.................but when out of the house they would have more than likely done the same thing gone into gotta get it mode and gone for it 

last year nanook walking past some shrubbery in the blink of an eye ducked his head in and pulled a mouse out :gasp: was like lightening.........mouse was unharmed but shocked


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*fluffies*

They don't come into contact with anyones beloved fluffies.The only cats around are the ones in the garden and as I don't hate cats I wouldn't dream of letting my dogs attack one.Its unfortunate about the fox,nothing more.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> You need to address your dogs training. I'm sorry but someones got to say it. It should matter how you feel about cats or foxes. I bloody hate cats everyone who knows me knows how i feel but i would EVER dream of encouraging or allowing either of my dogs to touch one in a mannor such as yours against the fox!!
> 
> I'd hate to be you having to explain to a distraught owner what your savage dogs did to her beloved fluffy.
> 
> Marina


So your dogs are off lead and a wild animal jumps out infront of them and what? They kiss said fox or rabbit on the head and carry on walking?

As for poor fluffy, maybe its owners shouldnt of taken the risk and let it out to roam on its own in the first place.

As said it was a freak accident. Nothing wrong with sarahs dog ownership.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

If this happened to my dogs as it frequently does on our field side walk with rabbits, phesants, ducks, geese, mice etc etc My rottie stands alert and whimpers and my little girl barks.

My rottie has given chase once but after a short sharp no came tottering back looking rather bashful. If i had been unable to call him back before he caused harm i'd have been really in the poo and a terrible owner. 

All owners should have a 100% recall with or without distractions with no exceptions or they shouldnt be off lead!!

Marina


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

tbh i know there r alot of evil dogs round here that will go for anythng given a chance and the owners to do nothing about it.

if they were that bad im sure sarah ould have a muzzle on them if it was such a risk.

at least she took the fox to the vets and stopped the dogs as soon as poss.
as i said, i would have left them to it or run away.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*fluffies*

I have ferrets,parrots and rodents which my dogs are good with.The only reason I started discouraging cats from my garden is because one ripped the legs off of a budgie through the wire of my aviary and I won't have foxes because I had chickens.The dogs reacted to the fox before me.When I was in the car my dogs are free not in cages.They didn't come surging over the back seat and kill the fox,they were told.I had to drive home with a wild injured fox and the dogs in my car.If the fox hadn't been injured they would never have caught it in the first place.It happened in an instant and thats all.If the dogs hadn't caught it it would have lingered on,I know thats not the point but still.I'm not ashamed one bit.If they were uncontrollable the drive back would have been mayhem.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a Springer Spaniel who retrieves live game. She brings them back to hand a little damp but completely unharmed. She gets plenty of off lead time. I must, however, be a bad owner. She has brought me fallen crows, baby pidgeons a rabbit. All she just picked up and brought back.

So what with her being a game pick up dog, she is only doing what she is trained to do, but I must be a bad owner by some's logic.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> All owners should have a 100% recall with or without distractions with no exceptions or they shouldnt be off lead!!
> 
> Marina


Does that mean you'll leave your little un unattended with your two rottweilers? If you let them off the lead you must believe you have 100% recall. So if you know you have 100% recall then you can trust your dogs to not harm your baby.

i'm guessing that the answer will be a no, that you'd never leave your baby unattended with the dogs because all dogs have the capability to turn.. so what makes you believe that you have 100% recall?
The only way to have 100% recall is to keep them on a lead, that won't snap, with a collar that won't snap / come off / they can't slip.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What a horrible experience to have to go through! No dog is 100% all of the time, so no need to blame yourself. They are, after all, animals and will act how their instincts tell them to. A weak animal appears in front of them, and of course they should coddle said animal until you could get to it to care for it.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

sarahc nice one helping the fox I hope your bites heal ok and the wee fox recovers. :smile: Marinam2 if only all dogs and their owners were perfect like you eh!


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Better watch you and your dogs don't fall of that pedestal Marina.


I am extremely strict with my dogs but even then my boy got hold of a pet rabbit that some idiot had released up the woods. He threw it in the air and caught it before I even knew what he had. I roared at him to leave it and he instantly dropped it. To late though the damage was done, he had broken it's leg. Only thing I could do for the poor thing was take it to vets to be pts. Now I wouldn't have expected any of my friends dogs to have released it so quickly. I don't see it as a fault at least they can be more relaxed. Unfortunately rotts can't get to be just dogs, they have to be oh so well trained. Just because our dogs can't be dogs doesn't mean the rest of the worlds dogs have to be the same.

Oh and btw it is possible to overtrain your dog. I did it with one of mine because she was wired to the moon and stars. End result is she won't even lie down without being told. She just can't think for herself anymore. If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have done it. So it's not always a good thing to have so well trained dogs.


Op well done for getting the fox treatment. At worst your dogs saved it from a slow miserable death. Also it shows that you have control over your dogs that they "let" you take it off them. So what if you had to raise it above your head. If you had no control they would have ripped it apart and no way they you could have done anything about it. Just because a dog appears to have 100% recall doesn't mean they would have come back in the same situation. That is why some of us train an emergency recall/down. Even the best trained dogs may not have come running back, especially when in a group


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

id have thought the vets or wildlife hospital will put the fox to sleep, theyll say its to stress full to keep a wildanimal, confined for up to 6weeks but at least you saved it from a lingering death in the wild


----------



## capester (Oct 18, 2007)

well done for taking to the vets. I have just introduced my pet gerbil to my cat....the cat ate it. I am a terrible owner and will be having my savage cat destroyed in the morning. Oh, hang on, no I won't because it's only behaving naturally!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

fuzzielady said:


> Better watch you and your dogs don't fall of that pedestal Marina.


My dogs aren't perfect i didnt say they were but they come when they are called and they don't eat wildlife.

Meko I dont own two rottweilers and kids/babies they are familiar with and wildlife are two different things.

Marina


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

whatever you own, it doesn't matter. The principle is still the same, you wouldn't leave them alone with your little 'un because dogs can be unpredictable no matter how much you trust them... so no dog will have 100% recall as they can still be unpredictable, you might have 100% so far but it doesn't mean it'll stay at 100%.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*recall*

I missed the split second where a recall would have worked.There wasn't a soul on the park and I wandered relaxed and lonely as a cloud.The only animals on the park usually are geese and swans which they know are not to be chased.The dogs covered the ground and were on it in seconds.No doubt me galloping over and joining the melee indicated to them that I was all for killing it as well.The excitement had passed by the time I got to the car.They didn't rip it to bits.The wildlife hospital will collect it if the vets can mend it.I suspect it will be pts as it must have been in a bad way to be out and caught in the first place.I have an appointment for one of the dogs at 8.30 am tomorrow and will find out.Another day events may not have unfolded the same.The dog I have didn't join in at all,only the bitches.If I only had him I could claim to be a top trainer.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sarahc said:


> The doctor squeezed me in for a tetanus.


Glad to hear that, cos honestly you can't be too careful.

Emma - cat bites carry a higher risk of infection because their teeth can cause deeper puncture wounds as they are so small and sharp. My own cat bit me at a show - well he was trying to bite the vet during vetting in and I stuck my hand in his mouth to stop him! :blush: By the next morning the finger he gnawed on was twice its size - so casuatly for anti-b's and tetanus vaccination cos it was about 20 years out of date! :roll:

Add into that cat scratch disease and cats can be a liability to own - at least the biting scratching ones can! :lol2:

Pimp one of my friend's Bengal bit her on the hand and got her in the soft tissue between the thumb and first finger and totally knackered her tendon. She couldn't use that hand for over 2 months!


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*fox bites*

Actually the bites don't hurt but my arm that had the tetanus is painful.At least its not in the bum anymore and she said it will last for life.Cats sound fearsome creatures.....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> Glad to hear that, cos honestly you can't be too careful.
> 
> Emma - cat bites carry a higher risk of infection because their teeth can cause deeper puncture wounds as they are so small and sharp. My own cat bit me at a show - well he was trying to bite the vet during vetting in and I stuck my hand in his mouth to stop him! :blush: By the next morning the finger he gnawed on was twice its size - so casuatly for anti-b's and tetanus vaccination cos it was about 20 years out of date! :roll:


 
yeah i had to have another tetanus as mine was out of date too............last one i had to have before that was for a human bite:gasp:

That cat attack has to have been the worst pain i ever went through especially when the infection well and truely set it...............the throbbing and the aching was immense


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> Actually the bites don't hurt but my arm that had the tetanus is painful.At least its not in the bum anymore and she said it will last for life.


 
LOL aye you wouldnt be able to sit down if you had of had it in ya bum LOL

i had no choice they just bent me over and stuck it in my bottom when they gave me mine :gasp::lol2:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*human*

:gasp:


Emmaj said:


> yeah i had to have another tetanus as mine was out of date too............last one i had to have before that was for a human bite:gasp:


good grief


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sarahc said:


> Actually the bites don't hurt but my arm that had the tetanus is painful.At least its not in the bum anymore and she said it will last for life.Cats sound fearsome creatures.....


The hospital told me I would have to be boostered every 10 years.

I went back not long ago when Little Miss Stoaty bit me cos the finger swelled up and got really hot, but they said I wasn't due a booster for another 3 years cos I got the dates wrong! :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahc said:


> :gasp:
> 
> good grief


 
tis along story 

but the short version is..........i was bullied rather badly at school and one of the girls used to taunt me and try bully me into fighting her...........pulling my hair, kicking me, punching me, scratching me............non of it ever worked so she got very frustrated one day and bite me in the middle of my back taking a hoooje chunk out 

so i had to have a tetanus shot for it :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> The hospital told me I would have to be boostered every 10 years.
> 
> I went back not long ago when Little Miss Stoaty bit me cos the finger swelled up and got really hot, but they said I wasn't due a booster for another 3 years cos I got the dates wrong! :blush:


 
yeah i was told every 10 years for my boosters too


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> tis along story
> 
> but the short version is..........i was bullied rather badly at school and one of the girls used to taunt me and try bully me into fighting her...........pulling my hair, kicking me, punching me, scratching me............non of it ever worked so she got very frustrated one day and bite me in the middle of my back taking a hoooje chunk out
> 
> so i had to have a tetanus shot for it :lol2:


Should have gone back to school and said you needed a rabies jab as well...:devil:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> but the short version is..........i was bullied rather badly at school and one of the girls used to taunt me and try bully me into fighting her...........pulling my hair, kicking me, punching me, scratching me............non of it ever worked so she got very frustrated one day and bite me in the middle of my back taking a hoooje chunk out
> 
> so i had to have a tetanus shot for it :lol2:


:gasp: Bloody hell Emma!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

SilverSteno said:


> Should have gone back to school and said you needed a rabies jab as well...:devil:


LOL i think they gave me one just incase : victory::lol2:



feorag said:


> :gasp: Bloody hell Emma!!


 
yups thats why i never really been a people person lol 

went from one extreme to another with school at infant an junior school i was adored cos i was tiny and cute

at senior school went the other way i was bullied and picked on cos i was a small freak :lol2::lol2:

the old saying is true kids can be the cruelest things in the world


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yup! I'd agree with that!!


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Erm no thats not reality. Unless you own ex fox hunting hounds which were trained to chase and kill then you should be really ashamed of your ownership!!
> I'd get working on that ASAP. Would they have behaved the same way had that been someones pet???
> 
> Marina


Dogs (and foxhounds) aren't trained to chase and kill, its their instincts, they are trained what they can't kill and if said dogs have never had a close encounter with a fox before then how can they have been trained not to? 
How many people out there have dogs that are fine with their own cats and cats around the streets but if there is one out in the fields then act like its fair game? Its instinct.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i had no choice they just bent me over and stuck it in my bottom when they gave me mine :gasp::lol2:


and then you had your tetanus jab.....


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> and then you had your tetanus jab.....


LOOOOOOL that was just waiting for you to come along to add that :2thumb::lol2::lol2:

ha meko you never fail us hee hee


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

gnipper said:


> How many people out there have dogs that are fine with their own cats and cats around the streets but if there is one out in the fields then act like its fair game? Its instinct.


I can honestly say my springer would never chase any cat:flrt: Only because my cat bullied him when he was a pup. She has him terrified of all cats:blush: My rotts are a different story though. If I saw it and told them to leave then fair enough but if they were all ready giving chase then it would be harder. My 2 bitches though would run a mile if the cat turned and stood up to them but not 100% sure what my boy would do tbh. I think if the cat got him first he would run but if he got hold of it first I think he would throw it in the air like he did the rabbit. Even if it got that far he would leave when told. He has an instant down though so if it was just him he would go down as soon as I said but would be different if the three of them gave chase at the same time. Never likely to be a problem though as they are never free running together round the streets. I take them into the middle of nowhere to let them run free.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I've just had a terrible experience with the dogs.As I walked round the park a fox with a clearly broken leg came into view.My dogs took off like rockets completley tuned out and caught it.I've sprinted faster than I thought I could and climbed a fence.Lifted the fox clear of them by it's brush and walked nearly a mile back to my car with it above my head.The effort and panic nearly killed me and I've been bitten twice on my fingers and covered in fox sh*t.I got the fox home and into a dog cage and I've left it at the vets and contacted the wildlife hospital.Will they treat a wild animal with a broken leg?So much for being off work.I'm not best pleased with the mutts but I suppose if they hadn't got it it would have died a lingering death.Poor poor thing.


 teaching recall and the 'leave it' command might be useful for future reference?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sarahc said:


> I am not ashamed of my dog ownership.My dogs are good with all livestock and pets with the exception of cats and foxes.Thats because I won't have either in the garden because of the animals I keep.The dogs are fully aware that I am anti both in the garden and have reacted accordingly.Obviously I don't wish either animal any harm and will most likely never meet an injured wild fox in broad daylight again.The doctor squeezed me in for a tetanus.


 but your dogs were dangeroulsy out of control. Des that not bother you? How do you know they won't zone out again when someone walks a little foxy looking dog? What about if someone's pet cat sauntered along minding it's own business and they apparently know which animals you like, and which you won't mind them attacking?
You said yourself that they wouldn't come back, and despite you (no doubt) screams to leave the poor thing alone, they still savaged it. If my dogs had been so out of control I'm afraid I would be very ashamed of my ownership of them.


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Really glad that you took the fox to the vets and did not just leave him/her.
I myself have foxes (as you may gather from my sig) and they have only met one dog thus far but he did not care for them.

A fox is not something that a person with dogs can really prepare for. Dogs who have not met foxes before are initially puzzled and are not sure how to react to them.

Also if a dog sees something unknown move in a bush or something generally the first thing they will do is pounce on it, even if they have not the foggiest idea what it is.

It is really sad but allot of dogs do attack foxes, I am just glad that in this case the human stepped in and did not just carry on with their walk and leave the poor creature to suffer.

-
Elina


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*foxes*

quote ;How do you know they won't zone out again when someone walks a little foxy looking dog?; quote

Thats just plain silly,they can tell the difference between their own species and a fox.
As for cats,I don't own one and the dogs don't come into contact with any.Where will they meet one sauntering along.In the park?Highly unlikely.All we meet in the park are humans ,dogs and water birds normally.I don't expect to come across another fox for that matter .When picking up an injured hedgehog earlier in the year while out walking ,which then spent a week in the kitchen there was nothing more than mild interest from the dogs.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

quote;teaching recall and the 'leave it' command might be useful for future reference;quote

they know both these commands but I take on board that some refreshment could be done.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Erm no thats not reality. Unless you own ex fox hunting hounds which were trained to chase and kill then you should be really ashamed of your ownership!!
> I'd get working on that ASAP. Would they have behaved the same way had that been someones pet???
> 
> Marina


Here we go,another discussion turned into a slanging match 
What's it like being perfect?:devil:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Back on track....The vets should treat the fox and then either take it or have it collected by the wildlife hospital. By law any vet has to give emergency first aid to any animal (except grey squirrels which have to be humanely killed), most will treat and send for rehabilitation on release, despite the belief of most people on this forum, vets are there to help and care for animals, they go through hell training for 6 years and they do it to help animals not make money.

I would get your dogs either booked in at the vets or treated with either advocate or stronghold. Fox's carry a number of external parasites that can have been passed to your dogs, fleas, ticks, sarcoptes (is also zoonotic so you need to be careful), also ringworm. 

The bite shouldn't get infected as long as you keep it clean and dressed. Cat bites become infected because of the type of bacteria they carry in the mouth. Always antibiotics for a cat bite...any other bite just check tetnus and keep clean.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*fox*

it has been pts.Its leg was broken in two places,most likely hit by a car.Thanks for the sensible advice becciboo.The bedding in the cage had ticks on it so is now in the bin.I'll spray the dogs,my fingers are fine.


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

RIP wee fox at least it didn't suffer a slow painful death.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done for being brave and grabbing a fox! 
glad he's not suffering anymore, and if your dogs hadnt have got him he may well of suffered a much, much worse death.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear that, but as I said earlier, at least you saved it from a slow lingering death in this awful cold winter we seem to be having.

I commend you for that! :notworthy:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Elina said:


> Also if a dog sees something unknown move in a bush or something generally the first thing they will do is pounce on it, even if they have not the foggiest idea what it is.
> Elina


 No dog I have known or owned would pounce on something unseen in a bushh. That would be silly as it might be something dangerous. Generally what a dog would do is stand and stare at the bush while barkling it's head off.


----------

